

Ask HN: Offering conference attendance packages to employees - grinnick

The company I work for is considering offering once per year conference attendance as a perk and we&#x27;re trying to come up with some ballpark estimates for how much this might cost. We&#x27;re not sure exactly how much of the event and associated costs we should cover though. I&#x27;m hoping some of you can point out some industry norms.<p>Those of you who have attended a tech conference on your company, how much of the overall cost did they cover?<p>Tickets?
Travel?
Hotel?
Food &amp; discretionary?
Other?
======
specialdragon
My employer covered the full cost of the tickets to the PHPUK conference this
year (non-early bird). It was expected that I cover transport and
accommodation.

